# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Grappa Soho - Nhà hàng ở Malaysia

## Meoluoi9x

Đây là một nhà hàng phong cách Ý rất nổi tiếng tại Kuala Lumpur. Nhà hàng nằm tại khu trung tâm Bukit Bintang, một trung tâm mua sắm sầm uất và nhộn nhịp. Tại đây phục vụ các món ăn Ý rất tuyệt vời. Ngoài ra, các món ăn nổi tiếng châu Âu cũng có trong thực đơn của nhà hàng.


Thức ăn rất ngon đặc biệt là món mỳ Ý. Không gian cũng rất đẹp và âm nhạc cũng tuyệt vời.

Phù hợp với: Gia đình • Bạn bè

Các thứ nên gọi: mì ý




> *Nhà hàng Grappa Soho
> 
> Địa chỉ: Wisma Peladang 2, Jalan Bukit Bintang, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*



Sưu tầm từ Internet

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm *Hà Nội - Malaysia - Hà Nội (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá 9.250.000 VNĐ/Khách* - *Ha Noi - Malaysia - Ha Noi (4 ngay 3 dem) - Gia 9.250.000 VNĐ/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Malaysia* - *tour du lich Malaysia*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Malaysia* - *du lich Malaysia*

----------


## formenguyen123

Chúc mọi người một ngày tốt lành. Bay lên nào

----------

